# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Paralel Hat Paralel Siyonizm Paralel Devlet diye başlık koymadım yazıma. Çünkü

## anau

*Paralel Hat Paralel Siyonizm* Paralel Devlet diye başlık koymadım yazıma. Çünkü hiç bir büyük devlette paralel ya da korsan, ismine ne derseniz deyin, Devlet olmaz, olamaz! Buna hiçbir Devlet ve o devletin yönettiği millet izin vermez. Çünkü ona o zaman Devlet denmez. Çok başlı ejderhanın yönettiği güç, milletin hiç bir konuda güvenliği kalmamış demektir. Böyle bir durum, vatandaşların sosyolojisini, psikolojisini ve devlete bakış açısını tamir edilemeyecek şekilde yıpratır. Bir örnek, Başbakan Diyarbakırdaki malum konuşmasında PKK ile çarpışan kahraman Mehmetçiği ve tüm kahramanları kapsayabilecek şu cümlesi, *BOŞUNA ÖLDÜLER!* Halk sokaklarda Ben evladımı bundan sonra askere göndermem diyen sesler duyduk. Daha örnek çok ama anlatmak istediğim konuya örnek teşkil etmesi açısından sanırım yeterlidir.  
Şimdi Yolsuzluk Operasyonu ile Başbakanın istifa eden Bakanı, Başbakanını da istifaya çağırdı. Bu başbakan, şiddetle gelişen bu olaylarda, devlet içinde çete var, paralel devlet var, diyerek tüm yandaş kalemlerle beraber ve solo olarak tvlerde bağırdılar, çağırdılar. Başbakan, devletin icra makamındadır. Baş danışmanı ve milletvekili *Yalçın Akdoğanın milli ordu ve kurumlarına kumpas kurdular demesi, dehşet bir itiraftır!* Erdoğan bağırarak, bunu açıklayacağız diyor. Evet açıklamalı ve derhal gereğini yapmalıdır. Bu paralel hat meydana çıkarılmalı, teşhir edilip en ağır cezalar verilmelidir bu cürete karşı! Çünkü hükümet Devlet değildir, devletin icra organizasyonudur. Bu şer yapıyı da bu organizasyon, derhal çıkarmalıdır, görevi budur! Ama esip gürledikten sonra bir kaç garibanı, börekçiyi, çörekçiyi işte yakaladık diye kamuoyunu tatmin etmeyecek ve inandırıcılığını da sorgulatacak şekilde değil! Aksi takdirde paralel hattın bir ucunda kendilerinin olduğu bir tablo sırıtır. *Uluslararası operasyon var mıdır?* Tabii ki vardır, olur da. Dış güçlerin işi bu. Hükümetin işi de bu operasyonları savmaktır! Tüm hükümetlere dış operasyon yapılmıştır ama devlete yapılan bu operasyonları şahsileştirmek komiktir. Asıl olan devlettir, siyasetçi, politikacı değildir! Erdoğan gider, Mertdoğan gelir. *DEVLET EBED MÜDDETTİR.*  
*Bu ülkeyi yöneten Başbakan,* bu ülkede paralel devlet, kumpasçı, dış güçlerle bağlantılı bir yapıdan haber vermiştir. Artık bu yapıyı derhal meydana çıkarmalı ve cezalandırmalıdır. Aksi takdirde suç işlemiş olur. Bunu yapmazsa, millet böyle bir devlet anlayışına neden saygı, bağlılık, güven duysun ki? Bundan dönüş yoktur! Derhal bu yapı çıkarılmalıdır! İfşa edilmeli ve hak ettiği cezaya çaptırmalıdır! Bu yapının kumpasları yüzünden mağdur olan, özgürlükleri gasp edilen herkesin hakları da iade edilmelidir.  
 Türk Devleti, tavşanı kağnı arabası ile yakalar. (Türk Atasözü)  
Hükümetin ve Başbakanın samimiyeti bu yapıyı ortaya çıkarıp, teşhir edip, hukuki olarak cezalandırırsa hiç değilse bu konuda sorgulanmaz. Hatasını kabul anlamı taşıdığından, sempati bile kazanır.  
Milli Güvenlik belgelerinin, peçete kâğıdı gibi sağda solda yayınlanması rezalettir. Kendi güvenliğini koruyamayan bir kurul, nasıl milleti korusun? Sorumlular derhal bulunup, ibreti âlem için cezalandırılmalıdır. Gazeteci yayınlarmış, kamu yararı varmış, hadi oradan! Yayınlayacaksan başka yararlı belgeler yayınla! *Neden bir tane Vatikan aleyhine, İsrail, AB, ABD veya diğerleri aleyhine bu gazeteciler belge yayınlamaz?*  
Mesela ben bir tane örnek yine yayınlayayım, hain dış güçlerin, İngiliz hainliğinin belgesi. Gazeteciler bilsin ki asıl bunda kamu yararı var. _(İngilizce belgelerin çevirilerini altta veriyorum.)_ 
  
 

 
 

  Mesudiye gemisini Osmanlıya yapıp satıyorlar ve bu zırhlıyı batırmak için Osmanlı devletine teslim edildiğinden beri fırsat kolluyorlar. Maalesef B11 denizaltısıyla Çanakkale açıklarında torpille batırıyorlar. Geminin batırılacağı istihbaratını almış bizim o zamanki istihbarat teşkilatı. İşte İngiliz alçaklarından ele geçirmiş, hem İngilizce hem Osmanlıca olan bu belge. (Not: Bir ay içinde Denizcilik Askeri Müzesi isterse hibe ederiz bu belgeyi. Neden bir ay; çünkü hibe ilanından sonra 2 yıl geçtikten sonra isterlerse belgeyi belki başka yerlere değerlendirmek için veririz vs. Yalancı olmamak için. Bir ay süre, tüm hibe ederiz ilanı ettiğimiz belgeler için de geçerli.)  
Konumuza devam edelim; paralel devlette çıkarılmalı, ayakkabı kutusuna giren adalette. Yolsuzluk kesinlikle bahanelerle örtülemez, sorumlular mutlaka cezasını çekmeli, ucu kime giderse gitsin!  
*Paralel Siyonizm*  
Şimdi gelelim başka bir konuya. -İstisnalar hariç- Allah, Peygamber, Kuran ağzından eksik olmayan, bazı iktidar olabilmiş meşhur İslami muhafazakar parti ve heyetlerinin ve onları seçenler üzerindeki algısına: *Bunlar mücahittir, seçilmiş kutsal kişiliklerdir.* Bazı seçmenleri bunlara; Halife, Mehdi gözüyle bakarlar. Bu bakış açısında bazı cemaat ve tarikatların payı vardır. Orada bir takım şeyh efendiler üflerler kulaklara bu tip şeyleri. Tabi istinaslar hariç demiştik. Neyse devam edelim: Bunlar, İsrail ve Siyonizmin, Masonların, ABD vs düşmanıdır. Hep bunların ayaklarını, bu şer güçler kaydırmak ister.(doğrudur) Devamlı bu şer güçlerle mücadele ederler,(doğru değildir) Daha birçok argüman da var ama uzatmaya gerek yok. Aslında olay şudur; Siyonistler operasyon yapacakları ülkelerin bu iktidar sahiplerine öyle hatlar çekerler ki, ülkesinde, -teşbihte hata yok- milletin gözünde eğer sağ ve İslamcı muhafazakâr partiye oynayacaklarsa; mücahit lider vs gibi görülsün diye milletin önce eşeğini kaybettirirler sonrada operasyon yapacakları lidere eşeği buldururlar. O ülkenin bu kesimi için kahraman hazırdır artık, *o yolsuzluk da yapsa, hukuksuzluk da onun bir bildiği vardır.* Zaten seçmenlerin bir kısmının bağlı olduğu falanlar filanlar kulaklara da üflemiştir bunu. İlahi kaderdir, bak bu liderleri Allah göndermiştir. falanlar filanlar vs. Oysa zaman geçer, yıllar sonra aslında başlanıldığı yere geri dönüldüğü görülür ve bir dahaki yönetime, operasyona da malzemede çıkmıştır. Bak aslında şu adam tam bunu yapacaktı da filanlar engel oldu, vay zındıklar vay vs. Buradan şu sonuç çıkmasın; hükümetleri hep Siyonistler mi idare eder? Hayır! Edileni vardır. Sebebi ise onlarla içli dışlı dost olduklarındandırlar. Kendilerine hattı da içteki uzantıları çekmiştirler. Onlarla aynı hatta yürüdük biz şarkısı ile kullanım tarihinin sonuna kadar beraber ıslanırlar bu yollarda.  
Şimdi, mesela Merhum Menderes hala nasıl anılır; Ezanı Arapça okuttu. İş bitmiştir artık. Menderes öyle bir kahramandır ki artık kendi iktidar sürecinde yaptığı hiç bir yanlışlıklar görülmez. Rahmetli Özal 163. maddeyi kaldırmıştır, bu onun kahramanlığına yeter de artar. Erdoğan bir *One Minute* demiştir. Bu onun için yeterlidir kahramanlığına. Oysa gerçeklerin bir kısmı şöyledir; Dış güçlerin Masonların, Siyonistlerin Papalarla içli dışlı dostturlar, One Minute dediğinin ertesi günü; ben onu modarötöre söyledim denir ve mayınlı araziler İsraile verilmeye kalkışır. Faiz lobisi ile en büyük ilişki hükümetindir, buda doğaldır; ekonomi maliye bakanlığına bağlıdır bu lobiler, detaya girmeye gerek yok. Şu anda bu ülkede kaç tane İsrailli şirket ve onlara bağlı kuruluş bu iktidarla doğrudan görüşmede merak ediyorum. Başbakanımız hala İsrail ile uğraşıyor diyenlere, ben de diyorum ki, neden ilk Müslüman lider olarak Yahudi madalyasını göğsünde taşıyor? Papanın dev heykeli önündeki imzayı atanlar kim? *Bop eş başkanıyım,* diyen kim? Biliyorum, duyar gibiyim, onların bildiği vardır diyenler var hala. Sende kimsin lo dimi Dimi, İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi kendisi açıkladı, Cemil İpekçiye kaç yüz bin dolarlık kıyafet tasarımı işi verdiğini. Yani Cemil İpekçi Kadir Topbaşın belediyesine giydirdi. Eee ne var bunda? Şu var, *bunlara anti gibi bakıp el ele kol kola ticari, hatta akrabalık ilişkilerine kadar girilip, seçmenlerine bu işi farklı algılattırmaya dikkat çekiyoruz.* Biliyorum, paranın dini imanı yoktur falan denecek bazılarınca ama işte paralel Siyonizmin püf noktası da buradadır. Şimdi demeyin diğer ideolojik partilere niye laf etmedin? Benim amacım burada İslam baz alınarak yapılan siyasete ve siyasetçilere dikkat çekmektir. Mücahit, Mehdi, Halife, Evliya gibi kavramlarla anılanlara Diğerlerinin argümanları zaten farklı. Onları da kendi argümanlarıyla fazlasıyla eleştirecek malzeme bol.  
*Maziden bir fotoğraf:*  
 
  _(Bu defile için acaba kaç milyon dolar devletin kasasından çıktı. Bush, Türkiye ziyareti şerefine düzenlenen defileden çok memnun kaldı. Bush, Hakko defilesindeki fotoğrafları teşekkür için imzalı yolluyor. Fotoğrafta Bush ve eşi, Mesut Yılmaz ve eşi Özal ve eşi var. Birde kim var o gün masada ilerleyen saatlerde gelen. Orası kalsın.)_  
*Yer Dolmabahçe Sarayı: Rahmetli Özal, baba Bush, eşi, Mesut Yılmaz defile izliyorlar. Etkinlikler, gösteriler vs. Merhum Özal öpücük gönderiyor gösterici kızlara. Masadaki zalim Bush ve tebaası tabi ki devlet protokolünde en iyi karşılanacak bunda bir sıkıntı yok. Dikkat çekmek istediğim merhumun orada kime defile gösterisi yaptırıp, Genel Sekreteri aracılığı ile de bu övgüyü pekiştirmesi en üst düzeyde, hemde o günlerde!?* 
 
 **  
 *Yani yapılanla, halka, seçmenine algılatılan şeyler tezattır anlatmak istediğim. Yoksa biz, kimin ne gösteri yaptığı ve kimlere defile yaptığı ile ilgili değiliz. O günle ilgili olarak şu soruyu da sorayım: O gün masada seronomik Kızıl Elma Busha neden ısırtıldı. Hani bir koyup üç alınacaktı ya neyse anlatmak istediğim ortada.* Ama ben o gün orada olsam; Bursa Kılıç Kalkan ekibine gösteri yaptırırdım. Bizim Anadolu yiğitleri, şöyle kılıcı kalkana Bushun önünde vursunlar ki kılıcın paslanmadığı görülsün! "Olur mu yav gerici adam" demeyin. Yav olur, bak sayın Demirelin karşısında kabile, kendi haka dansını nasıl yapmıştı, hatırlayın 
 

 

 *Peki cemaate terörist örgüt, çete, paralel devlet diyen sayın Erdoğan ve medyası şu test sorusuna bir cevap versin* *Allah aşkına:* Başbakan Yardımcısı Arınç diyor ki; Hoca Efendi ve cemaatini Allah bizden, bizi onlardan ayırmasın.  
*Bunun anlamı ne?*  
 Şimdi seçenekler:  
 A: Münafıklık  
 B: Strateji  
C: Art niyet  
 D:Samimyet  
 E:Paralellik  
F: Hiçbiri  
Şu da yanlış anlaşılmasın, ismi geçen devlet büyüklerimizi yermedim, başta merhumlar olarak. Sonuçta *Türk Devletinin* başındaki makamdalar. Algı ve realiteye ve tezat algılatmalara dikkat çekmekti maksadım.  
*Bir de aklıma şu sözler geldi* : Dostum Bush. Dostum Obamanın sesini özledim.  
Sözlerimi ABye, ABDye Vatikana güvenenler için şu ayetle bitirmek en iyisi diye düşündüm. Siyaset, ticaret, diplomasi ayrı, hissi dostluklar ayrı  
*EY İMAN EDENLER, YAHUDİLERİ VE HIRISTİYANLARI DOST EDİNMEYİN. ONLAR BİRBİRLERİNİN DOSTLARIDIRLAR. İÇİNİZDEN KİM ONLARI DOST EDİNİRSE, ŞÜPHE YOK Kİ ODA ONLARDANDIR. MUHAKKAKKİ ALLAH O ZALİMLERİ HİDAYETE, DOĞRU YOLA ULAŞTIRMAZ. MAİDE 51.*  

 Saygılarımla  
*Oktan Keleş*  
[email protected]  
[email protected]  
Twitter: @oktankeles  

*İngilizce metinlerin çevirileri:* 
  

  
30 Aralık 2013

----------

